# Flat Files in Derby importieren



## Henry_L (14. Okt 2010)

Hi

Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Wie kann ich Flat Files in Derby einlesen? Mit CSV-Dateien ist der SQL-Befehl kein Problem:

```
String sql = "CALL SYSCS_UTIL.SYSCS_IMPORT_TABLE (null, 'myTable', 'myData.csv', ';', '%', null,0)";
```
Aber bei Flat Files? Gibt es hier auch so etwas wie die FormatFiles (*.Fmt) beim SQL Server? Wenn ja, wie lautet der Befehl? ???:L

SQL Server:

```
String sql = "BULK INSERT myTable FROM 'C:\\myData.csv' WITH (FORMATFILE = 'C:\\TestFlatFile.fmt')";
```

Derby:
???

Gruß und Dank
Henry


----------



## HoaX (14. Okt 2010)

Gibt es nicht, soweit ich weiß. Aber so nen Parser is doch sicherlich selbst geschrieben, der dann richtige Inserts ausspuckt.


----------



## Henry_L (14. Okt 2010)

Das habe ich befürchtet. So ein Mist...

Einen Parser gibt es eigentlich schon. Ich wollte mir nur die Konvertierungszeit sparen. 

Danke
Henry


----------



## Henry_L (15. Okt 2010)

Ich setze den Thread dann mal auf erledigt. Flat Files gehen nicht.


----------

